

Ask HN: Any contact from 10x? - rachelbythebay

This was on HN a few days ago: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5527610<p>Has anyone gotten anything but an auto-ack from them?
======
justinlloyd
Yes, I was personally contacted by one of the founders after I made an
enquiry. I was asked to fill out their online doohickey to evaluate whether I
would be allowed to "be on their team."

Haven't done much of anything with it right now as I am not all that open to
giving a bunch of guys on the internet more personal information than what can
be mined from my LinkedIn profile. I am certainly NOT open to giving out names
and contact details for my references to be bugged by completely unknown
strangers before I've ever spoken to anyone and seen if this is anything of
interest to me.

It seems intriguing, but I am playing it very carefully.

